# Forget Barbell. Whats your max dumbell press?



## njc (Mar 3, 2005)

80 lbs. for me.  Which I think is more impressive than my 190 lb. barbell press.  When I first started lifting a year and a half ago all I used up till about 6 months ago were dumbells.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2005)

I pushed Ted Kennedy out of the way once.  Does that count?  I mean, the guy weighs about 450 pounds.


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 3, 2005)

I dont know... we only have DBs up to 80... but I can do those for 3x12.

-Jeff.


----------



## LAM (Mar 3, 2005)

I would never max out on db presses, it pointless


----------



## nmuriqi (Mar 3, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I would never max out on db presses, it pointless



Why?


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 3, 2005)

Have never maxed out with DB's. Never really seend the purpose.


----------



## nmuriqi (Mar 3, 2005)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> Have never maxed out with DB's. Never really seend the purpose.



That's great...but why?!


----------



## gr81 (Mar 3, 2005)

you can go heavy on the dbs, but to test a 1RM would be difficult and awkward imo, unless I suppose if you had a db spotter machine


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 3, 2005)

50lbs(DB weight) declined for 10 reps, not sure about flat, so yeah I'm fairly weak compared to most others here at this point.


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't see the point of maxing, period. It wastes energy, messes up a valuable workout day's routine, risks injury, and maybe impresses other guys but hardly ever impresses chicks. So why bother?

I always favor db exercises over barbell because of the stabilization muscle recruitment, higher difficulty, and greater range of motion with a good stretch. I think it develops superior muscles...long, thick, and sweeping.

I do 6 sets of db benches first thing on chest day, start with 75s to warm up then move up in 10 lb increments up to 115s on my 6th set for 6 reps or so. I figure I can max 125 on dbs but I'd never try it and risk injury. Mind you I only weigh 165 lbs so I don't see myself ever being able to go higher.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 3, 2005)

I have been doing 110s for sets of 10-12.


----------



## LAM (Mar 3, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> I do 6 sets of db benches first thing on chest day, start with 75s to warm up then move up in 10 lb increments up to 115s on my 6th set for 6 reps or so. I figure I can max 125 on dbs but I'd never try it and risk injury. Mind you I only weigh 165 lbs so I don't see myself ever being able to go higher.



there is absolutely no data that shows that performing a 1RM increases the chances of injury.

do you think that you chest will continue to hypertrophy if you are maxed out on your working load for db presses ?


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Mar 3, 2005)

Im only 17 and I work out with 70s for 3sets 8-10 reps I know its not much but I was doing 45 not too long ago.  Its all about getting better.


----------



## Vince2005 (Mar 3, 2005)

I have never tried maxing out with dumbells I don't think I would try either because I don't wanna drop the weight on me.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 3, 2005)

Ive gone up to 110 for 8....


----------



## njc (Mar 3, 2005)

You dont need to actually try to max out but everyone im quite sure has an idea of what they could put up, or even more simply, whats the most u actually ever have put up?  Its not like im saying it should be a part of your workout.


----------



## njc (Mar 3, 2005)

sweatshopchamp said:
			
		

> Im only 17 and I work out with 70s for 3sets 8-10 reps I know its not much but I was doing 45 not too long ago. Its all about getting better.


Man when I started i could barely put up the 35's!


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 3, 2005)

i agree a 1rm with db's is just too much strain. too much risk of injury. even with a spotter. its tough just to get them in place sometimes you know.  i do 4 sets of 6-8 with 95lbs though


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 3, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> there is absolutely no data that shows that performing a 1RM increases the chances of injury.
> 
> do you think that you chest will continue to hypertrophy if you are maxed out on your working load for db presses ?



I assumed that when the poster said "max" he was talking about walking in the gym, warming up with some light weight and stretching, then just going all out with fresh energy to accomplish a one-time max lift. I wasn't talking about someone doing a one-rep max at the end of a bunch of sets...that wouldn't exactly be a "max" would it?

And yes when it comes to all out maxing like I was talking about, I've seen plenty of people injure themselves loading 405 on the bar for the first time trying to go for the ego rep only to tear a pec or shoulder ligament, putting them out of the gym for a month or more. I don't need data to show what I've seen with my own eyes. Instead I'd like to see data that shows that a one rep max actually helps build mass.


----------



## LAM (Mar 3, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> And yes when it comes to all out maxing like I was talking about, I've seen plenty of people injure themselves loading 405 on the bar for the first time trying to go for the ego rep only to tear a pec or shoulder ligament, putting them out of the gym for a month or more. I don't need data to show what I've seen with my own eyes. Instead I'd like to see data that shows that a one rep max actually helps build mass.



I'm sure you have seen it and I bet those people were idiots.  if you are training with working loads in the range of your 1RM max there is absolutely no reason why a person would get injured.  for a person to go for a 1RM of 405 they should be able to do around 375 for a triple.  if they are barely benching 350 and are stupid enough to go for 405 then they deserve to get hurt.


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 4, 2005)

Well we're obviously talking about two different things. When I hear "max" I think of what someone can push on their best day, fresh into the gym with minimal warm-up. Their absolute maximum strength for one rep. This, imo, is a waste of time and energy and just risks injury.

I don't consider a 6th or 7th set one rep max as a "max". You're already deeply fatigued at that point. Since when is that called a max lift? That's just standard high load low rep training.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 4, 2005)

I do the 200's for 12 on flat and then for 6-7 on incline.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 4, 2005)

Ive never attempted anything above 90's...


----------



## j rizz (Mar 4, 2005)

im at 65lbs for 3 sets of 8.. im proud of that because about 2 months ago i was stuck at 45's


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

I've done 100's on Incline for sets of 6. My problem is getting them in place sometimes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> I assumed that when the poster said "max" he was talking about walking in the gym, warming up with some light weight and stretching, then just going all out with fresh energy to accomplish a one-time max lift.


What's wrong with that? (other than the "light Warm-up which your just making a rather poor assumption) People who train for strength will do that and it does yeild benefits while when done correctly is safe  I think you just have uninformed opinions.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2005)

Dumbells only go up to 150, so I have no idea.

Starting from the positive would also dissalow for an impressive max for me, and likewise I dont see the point. I haven't done a 1RM on anything for some time now.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Well we're obviously talking about two different things. When I hear "max" I think of what someone can push on their best day, fresh into the gym with minimal warm-up. Their absolute maximum strength for one rep. This, imo, is a waste of time and energy and just risks injury.



Thats great if you bench 115. Look at some of the guys into the 800s, and they warm up starting at the bar. No warmup = stupid. Strength is a function of CNS not raw muscle and energy stores, it takes time to get up the big numbers. I could not walk right into a gym and max out, unless I wanted to shave off 30ish pounds, and probably hurt myself.


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm doing 3x3 at 110 for DB presses .......im proud as hell 8 weeks ago 75's


----------



## westb51 (Mar 4, 2005)

PR: 120's 7 reps


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 4, 2005)

I am only at 55's (4sets 12reps) 

Gonna try 60's (4sets 8-10reps next wo, though)


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 4, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I do the 200's for 12 on flat and then for 6-7 on incline.


Dang are you Ronnie Coleman? That's huge if you're serious.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 5, 2005)

*hello...*

I won't use the excuse that I am just a woman...but I don't think 30lbx6 is too bad for a woman who uses no supplements but a protein shake...I have never tried a 1 rep max.  I have only been lifting seriously for 2 months, so 30lb is a number that I am proud of   BILLIE


----------



## da jock (Mar 5, 2005)

Heaviest @ 85's, I can do 3 sets @ about x5, x4, x3.... I use 80's usually....


----------



## j rizz (Mar 5, 2005)

i had to get my DB's custom made.. yep, they dont make 500lb DB so i had to make em myself.


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 5, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I do the 200's for 12 on flat and then for 6-7 on incline.


Who are you ronnie frekin coleman?  LIGHTWEIGHT!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 6, 2005)

I would never attempt to perform a 1 RM for DB press, ever. I've been able to do the 90's 6-8 reps without help and with proper form but normally I stay in the 80's. I've been injured in the past, not lifting related, so I would rather not even try to risk injury.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Mar 6, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Well we're obviously talking about two different things. When I hear "max" I think of what someone can push on their best day, fresh into the gym with minimal warm-up. Their absolute maximum strength for one rep. This, imo, is a waste of time and energy and just risks injury.
> 
> I don't consider a 6th or 7th set one rep max as a "max". You're already deeply fatigued at that point. Since when is that called a max lift? That's just standard high load low rep training.



I max out at least once a month so that i can determine how much my 1RM has improved during the months work. I play football so its important to me to know statistically where im at because without seeing a tape or seeing me play thats what im evaluated based on(along with several other things). Its only pointless depending on what your goals are.. for bodybuilders maybe it is purposeless but i dont believe the same is true for strength lifters. Also you have to put into perspective that not everyone goes into a gym and decides their going to try to 1RM 100 pounds more than what the rep 3 times.. thats when it becomes stupid and pointless


----------



## Du (Mar 6, 2005)

My gym only goes up to 90's on DBs. 




edit: And there are only like 3 of us that use them, so they wont invest in bigger ones until more people get there.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 6, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Dang are you Ronnie Coleman? That's huge if you're serious.




Lite weight.  Coleman usually spots me when I do dumbell Bench.  There special ordering me some 300's.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

four sets of 85's x 8


----------



## Brolly (Mar 6, 2005)

90's x8


----------



## Brolly (Mar 6, 2005)

I think its good to go for a max every now and then.. i do mine after 3 sets of bench sometimes... is it good to pyramid ? shock the muscles...


----------



## gr81 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have grabbed the 105's for 7-8 before, not much to speak of but still dat lite wate baby.. I'll be happy once I throw up the 175s for some reps, At least for the moment.


----------



## Exordus (Mar 7, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> Man when I started i could barely put up the 35's!


Yeah, that's where I am now. lol


----------



## Iceman (Mar 7, 2005)

100 lbs 5 times flat....


----------

